# Onkyo 708 Listening Modes on Logitec Remote



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi,

Just wondering if there is an easy way to program the Onkyo 708 listening modes into a Logitec Universal remote?

On the original remote you select either "Movie", "Music" etc then you select the actual listening mode within say "Movie" by toggling though them by continually pressing the "Movie" button.

On my universal remote can I preprogram to select directly, say the third option within the "Movie Mode" it may be THX Cinema. Or do I have to just use the "Movie" button and toggle through until I find THX Cinema?


Mark


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Mark, I have moved your post here and changed the title as hopefully someone should be able to help better here


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Mark, seeing that no one has tried to answer your question it probably means that they cannot help, have you tried emailing Logitec for a definitive answer?


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Recruit,

I have programmed the "Music", "Movie" and "THX" modes into the Logitech and simply toggle through the different options in each mode. 


Mark


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I just checked in the RTI and URC database and there are very extensive controls for sound fields, so the unit is capable of receiving the command for just Movie as you asked. That said the harmony remotes being programmed with their wizard system may not have the option to send the individual command. Unfortunately when you dumb down the programming for the masses you do lose out on customization. No that is not a knock on Harmony just the truth of the matter and can be applied to many other situations.


----------

